# 2012 Camry Hybrid 'No Slouch', Says Fox News



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Build a good car for a good price, and everyone will like it. Shock. Surprise...

Based on the headline, some Libs' heads must be spinning...


----------

